

Ask HN: Appsumo needs your help - Oblivia

Appsumo has a killer Lean Startup Bundle coming next month and I need your help to get this right. I need a quip to print on a sticker that geeks worldwide will proudly sport on their laptops. It can be an image (Ries with the Che Guevara treatment?) or a would-be slogan.<p>It must be hilarious, speak to the lean startup "movement" and printable on a sticker<p>Here's a few to start you off: 
"Pivot", "My MVP just facebooked your mom" and "Iterate or Die"<p>CAN YOU SEE WHY I NEED HELP?<p>What's in it for you? Seeing your words on the laptops of your cohort! A good word from me to the Masters of the Universe aka McClure and Ries!<p>Leave a comment that we can use on the stickers! Thanks!
======
Shooter
Well, I need help from AppSumo ;-)

I get emails about things I want to buy from AppSumo. I click through to your
website on the same day I receive said emails. Your site confirms my email
address. I'm then shown a DIFFERENT product/bundle than what I was emailed
about. It has happened twice...and makes me less likely to click through in
the future. I thought AppSumo usually only offered one bundle at a time, so
I'm confused as to how this is happening...?

~~~
robflynn
On the bottom left of the site you will see 'Previous Deals.' I suppose it is
a bit of a misnomer since you can see current deals as well.

Click that and you should be able to see all of the current deals.

~~~
olegious
You mean "bottom right"? ;)

~~~
robflynn
Haha. Yes. I mix those up way too often.

------
naithemilkman
Ohhh! I like these things.

1\. "Lean startups, disrupting your business from Day 1"

2\. i) launch a dipshit company ii) pivot iii) ???? iv) exit for $25m dollars

3\. if you mention the term lean startups again, im going to pivot my fist
into your face

4\. lean startups - leaning over your competitors shoulder and copying

5\. more hacking, less hacker news

6\. be like water, pivot (picture of bruce lee in the background)

7\. only upstarts start startups

8\. imvu is pronounced im-vu not i-m-v-u

9\. lean startups - turning 1 year failures into 5 year deathmarches

------
jpmc
"Ramen rich" "Startup or shutup" "Powered by Caffeine" "I API, therefore I am"
"Scale this" "Lean, mean and coding" "hack or be hacked" "sql injection
happens" "fail fast"

~~~
Oblivia
Ooooh: "Fail Early, Fail Fast"

------
jasonshen
"Traction isn't everything, it's the only thing." "Getting customers ... you
think you know, but you have no idea."

------
delano
My other car is a startup.

------
olegious
"looking for a technical co-founder"

"fund this"

------
ThusSpake
"10x Ninja Bad Ass... Ya... You don't belong here" OR "10x Ninja Bad Ass...
Ya... You definitely couldn't hack it"

------
noahkagan
a few entries from kyle:

i got pregnant from customer development

i put the P in MVP

------
noahkagan
Anyone like "iterate or die?"

------
matdwyer
"I A/B Test My Girlfriends"

~~~
Oblivia
Nobody would believe that. Know your market.

------
modmax
You down with MVP? Yeah you know me! (ok that sucked :P)

~~~
Oblivia
Dude. You're worse than me! ;)

------
AndersB
For skinny pitches

~~~
h0h0h0
I love it

"No Fat Pitches"

~~~
robflynn
That made me giggle way more than it should have.

------
h0h0h0
You're my officemate and you don't even know it.

------
jnorthrop
"My MVP is lean and disruptive"

------
olegious
"at least my startup is lean"

------
olegious
"...heading off the Rails..."

------
lennysan
"Eric Ries has a posse"

~~~
Oblivia
Yes! That would make an awesome visual as well.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andre_the_Giant_Has_a_Posse>

------
joeag
"Pivot" is so 2010.

------
tunaslut
step 1: write code step 2: ??? step 3: big profit

------
codeslush
tl;dr - We pivoted

------
lennysan
Pivot or Die

------
DFectuoso
"Minimum Viable Product Factory" "getOrCreateMVP();"
"while(true){getOrCreateMVP();}" "if(goodEnough){release();}"

~~~
Oblivia
I love the code. That's t-shirt worthy!

------
codeslush
I got funded by a fucking pirate. My pitch made me his bitch.

~~~
Oblivia
Is it bad to have "fuck" on a sticker bound for a laptop? It's not really
work-safe, right?

------
codeslush
"What's your fucking problem?" (no really, tell me, cause I don't know shit)

